# Cleaning Sink Drains



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Here at home I clean and refresh the kitchen drains with vinegar and baking soda.
Can I do the same thing in the TT kitchen? I use the Grey Water Stuff, but it just doesn't seem to be "clean".

Thanks! sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It should be fine to do in the TT sink it won't hurt the plastic pipes
I see no reason for not doing it

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I see no problem with doing that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Go for it!
(And be sure to let us know how it works out for you?)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure of your exact process, but vinegar + baking soda is a recipe for fairly violently effervescense. Any problem with that given the smaller diameter plastic pipes in the TT??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> Here at home I clean and refresh the kitchen drains with vinegar and baking soda.
> Can I do the same thing in the TT kitchen? I use the Grey Water Stuff, but it just doesn't seem to be "clean".
> 
> Thanks! sunny
> [snapback]122183[/snapback]​


Gee...this reminds me of 8th grade Science class...won't you get the volcano effect?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Update: I cleaned the drains yesterday and everything worked great. 
Yes, you do get the volcano effect, but that's the purpose to have it foam to get the sides and everything clean. I use this inside the house esp. where the garbage disposal is.

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for your research, and field test. Now we all know that it is oOK to do it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> Update: I cleaned the drains yesterday and everything worked great.
> Yes, you do get the volcano effect, but that's the purpose to have it foam to get the sides and everything clean. I use this inside the house esp. where the garbage disposal is.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!
> [snapback]123108[/snapback]​


I better not show my kids this one. I can see them getting into all sorts of trouble.









Thor


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> Update:Â I cleaned the drains yesterday and everything worked great.Â
> Yes, you do get the volcano effect,Â but that's the purpose to have it foam to get the sides and everything clean.
> [snapback]123108[/snapback]​


Just an observation but, have you ever _taken_ baking soda (with water)when you have heartburn? My dad used to do this and I got the bright idea to try it ONCE. Did you know that if you use too much baking soda you can achieve the same volcano effect?







Not that I would personally know,







but trust me, I know.







Shoulda called Dad to get the recipe. (side note: the heart burn did go away, though!)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> Update: I cleaned the drains yesterday and everything worked great.
> Yes, you do get the volcano effect, but that's the purpose to have it foam to get the sides and everything clean. I use this inside the house esp. where the garbage disposal is.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!
> [snapback]123108[/snapback]​


I have never heard of doing this...I may try it...in the house and see what happens.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Heather said:


> Just an observation but, have you ever _taken_ baking soda (with water)when you have heartburn? My dad used to do this and I got the bright idea to try it ONCE. Did you know that if you use too much baking soda you can achieve the same volcano effect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*ROTFLMAO!*









I'm sorry Heather, I know I shouldn't be laughing, but I had tears coming out of my eyes reading that one! What a visual!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Did they make you take rabies shots?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear it worked for you









Don


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Update 2: DH drained the grey tank last night and he said you wouldn't believe all the stuff that came out.







He said apparently my solution "unstuck" everything that was in there.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I will have to give it a try. Maybe a really good thing to do as apart of winterizing the trailer.

Thor


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi all
I will give this a try. One of the sensor's is reading 1/2 full and cleaning the sink with this might take care of it.

Also when my DD got her retainer the orthodontists said to clean her retainer with the same stuff to get rid of the bad taste from onions and garlic. It works!!!

Have a great nite!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Hi all
> I will give this a try. One of the sensor's is reading 1/2 full and cleaning the sink with this might take care of it.
> 
> Also when my DD got her retainer the orthodontists said to clean her retainer with the same stuff to get rid of the bad taste from onions and garlic. It works!!!
> ...


Hi, Sharon.
This isn't about the sink, but on the retainers, I found that denture tablets work well. I have two bite plates (one clear and one for bed) and a bottom retainer. They get them nice and minty fresh and CLEAN!
Darlene


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Exactly how much vinegar and baking soda do you use?







I have always been one to follow a recipe. Not good at adding a little of this and a little of that until you get it right. I always had disasters!

Great idea. I would like to try it.

Roanoke Campers


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When I do the house, I put some baking soda - maybe 1/4 cup, and then pour vinegar in - at least 1 cup, maybe a little more. It will foam like crazy. After it calms down a little pour a little more vinegar down, maybe another 1-2 cups. this will finish cleaning. That is my guestimation of a recipie.


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 18, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> When I do the house, I put some baking soda - maybe 1/4 cup, and then pour vinegar in - at least 1 cup, maybe a little more. It will foam like crazy. After it calms down a little pour a little more vinegar down, maybe another 1-2 cups. this will finish cleaning. That is my guestimation of a recipie.










I wonder if you can use this on the black tank for the sensors??????? Nothing I have tried has worked and my trailer is 8 months old.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

DebbieGA said:


> When I do the house, I put some baking soda - maybe 1/4 cup, and then pour vinegar in - at least 1 cup, maybe a little more. It will foam like crazy. After it calms down a little pour a little more vinegar down, maybe another 1-2 cups. this will finish cleaning. That is my guestimation of a recipie.










I wonder if you can use this on the black tank for the sensors??????? Nothing I have tried has worked and my trailer is 8 months old.








[/quote]

Your reading my mind Debbie. Thought from the pros on this one??

Bill.


----------

